# Geneva 2010: Nissan Juke World Premiere



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

With Nissan set to introduce its new global small car at the Geneva Auto Show tomorrow and the press conference schedule a tight squeeze, the Japanese automaker decided that no formal debut of its new Juke crossover was necessary. As a result, we’ve been able to get a good look at this oddly styled model which Nissan has announced will be offered in North America later this year.

Slotting in underneath the Rogue in Nissan’s North American lineup, the Juke is aimed at winning-over small hatchback buyers with a smaller vehicle that has a more versatile platform.

More: *Geneva 2010: Nissan Juke World Premiere* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Its ugly, but I kinda like it.


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 23, 2010)

I really love the Juke...The design is bold...but not a non sense as it happens many times with brands trying to innovate. I think we will see many of these wondering around our streets!!!

PS: I'm a Portuguese guy and liked to state here that we in Portugal were responsible for the change of this car model name from Qazana to Juke... search the meaning of the word "canzana" and you will have a nice laugh!!! hehehe


----------

